# What tv shows do you HATE?



## snkatha (May 2, 2010)

Hey ladies,
Been looking at some tv shows and to be honest i think these days television is getting more and more trashy. They use human emotion to rev up ratings, it's not about quality anymore it's quantity(ratings). Sometimes i wonder whether it's because tv viewers want mindless television or is it just a trend? 
Here are some shows i HATE
1. Extreme makeovere Home edition: Premise of the show is to find a deserving family and help them by giving them a new ome. While that's all fine and dandy, what i detest is how they milk the family for emotion. The more hapless and desperate the family the better. I find this sort of like enjoying someone's pain. they always insist on the family talking about their pain, the more tears it seems the better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe it's my culture but i believe that if you're helping someone, do it without insisting that a family go over their pain in minute detail! Also the product placement is too much. Yes i know, there's no such thing as kindness in the corporate world without product placement but why not put it in the credits? Or on the website?

2. The girls of the playboy mansion: Everytime i watch this show i feel like all the work feminism has achieved is being flushed down a toilet. I mean really, blonde, empty headed young girls with this old old man who is always in a DRESSING GOWN! 
3. The hills: UGH!UGH! i can't watch this show without getting pissed off. 


So there are some of my most hated shows on television. They suck! and i think we should be given more quality shows. To be honest with you this entire "reality television" nonesense should DISAPPEAR! What happened to QUALITY TELEVISION?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 2, 2010)

I hate reality tv. I hate the kardashians and how famous they have become. I wish they would just stop getting media coverage. Worst of all, though is Heidi and Spencer from the hills. They are disgusting, empty headed people.


----------



## snkatha (May 2, 2010)

Isn't it sad that the kardashians got all that attention because of a sex tape? it's sad that someone can become famous and actually relevant because of having sex on camera!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 2, 2010)

yeah I watched that Kim K porno and it was BORING ! She shouldnt be famous for such trash!

I hate House, any of the Law and Orders or CSI's,bachelor(ette).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 2, 2010)

lol, I'm not big on TV so I dislike most tv shows. I feel like most TV shows are carbon copy of something I've seen before. really I only watch project Runway, Dexter and True Blood. These seem to be the only original and entertaining ones to me. I do agree that reality tv is the worst!

Thank God for books, I much prefer them to tv anyway


----------



## Nelly711 (May 2, 2010)

^^ I LOVE Dexter & True Blood!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 2, 2010)

I hate...hate.. *HAAAATE* friends. It's the dumbest show and not even the least bit funny. Plus, Jenn Aniston looks like a freakin' man. 

I also don't like phineas and ferb or whatever on disney. Now I love cartoons but this one irks me, lol.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 2, 2010)

I hate the majority of whats on television right now. The only ones I watch are the Ricky Gervais Show and Weeds.

I also love Stephen Colbert and John Stewart, but I consider those to be my source of current events.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 2, 2010)

I stopped watching TV by accident, but I never started again on purpose.


----------



## snkatha (May 2, 2010)

I think the perfect description nowadays for television is: mind rotting nonesense.
I LOVE dexter!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 2, 2010)

I have to say Glee.  I can't figure out why anyone likes that show???  I have tried watching a couple of episodes and can't get past about 15 minutes before I'm ready to scream.  I know it's popular but I have no idea why!!!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 2, 2010)

I cant stand friends, everybody loves ramon, stupid stuff like that. Glee or anything like it, csi type shows...idk i cant stand alot of tv.


----------



## spectrolite (May 2, 2010)

^I HATE:
- Any kind of doctor, lawyer, crime scene shows
- Dramatic/emotional shows such as Brothers + Sisters
- Brainless comedys such as Two and a Half Men 
- "Reality" TV apart from The Amazing Race which I love.

That pretty much sums up most of what on Tv unfortunately. The only show I have room for in my life at the moment is Lost and when that ends... well I dunno what to do after that lol.


----------



## greengoesmoo (May 2, 2010)

I don't have a TV right now, but I can't stand reality TV or soaps.


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2010)

Anything like Jersey Shore or the hills. ie: obnoxious spoiled rich kids with no class, promoting their horrible self obsessed lifestyles. 

Grey's Anatomy: Melodramatic selfish doctors having sex with... oh yea, everyone. Imagine the VD!

Sex and the City. GOD, i HATE that show. Middle aged women with no direction, focusing on such stupid frivolous crap! Also, because of this show, i have about 90% too much of Sarah Jessica PArker's foot face in my life!

Dancing with the stars. so sick of hearing about this. 

Glee: This show just tried too god damned hard. It's like that obnoxious guy that is always laughing at his own jokes. 

Two and a half men: I hate anything that gives Charlie Sheen a spotlight or a paycheck. 

That crime show with Greg from Darma and Greg.... It's just so formulaic. And SUCH bad writing. My mom loves it, so sometimes i catch it, but god it's so flipping emo. CRIMINAL MINDS!!! thats the one! Awful!!!!

Also, Sue thomas FB EYE. Just because of the name. 

there are soooo many more.

vampire diaries. i think i saw half an episode. if its possible, it seemed even worse than twilight.


----------



## panther27 (May 3, 2010)

There are sooo many bad shows on now,a lot of them suck!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 3, 2010)

-Seinfeld. I just can't stand it!
-The Hills or anything like that. I can't believe these people get paid soooo much money per episode to sip lattes and talk shit about each other
-Two & a Half Men: not funny at all. Also hate how Charlie treats the ladies


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2010)

Hate:
Most reality shows with the exception of Top Chef, ABDC

Don't understand the hype: 
Seinfeld
Mad Men

Oblivious to:
Most other shows... I don't have cable, what I do watch I get off a DL service

I don't have enough time to watch the stuff that I enjoy as it is:
Dexter
True Blood
30 Rock
Top Chef
How I Met Your Mother

I've lost interest in quite a few shows these last 1-2 seasons:
Desperate Housewives
Lost
Weeds
Heroes


----------



## kenoki (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snkatha* 

 
_Hey ladies,
Been looking at some tv shows and to be honest i think these days television is getting more and more trashy. They use human emotion to rev up ratings, it's not about quality anymore it's quantity(ratings). Sometimes i wonder whether it's because tv viewers want mindless television or is it just a trend? 
Here are some shows i HATE
1. Extreme makeovere Home edition: Premise of the show is to find a deserving family and help them by giving them a new ome. While that's all fine and dandy, what i detest is how they milk the family for emotion. The more hapless and desperate the family the better. I find this sort of like enjoying someone's pain. they always insist on the family talking about their pain, the more tears it seems the better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's my culture but i believe that if you're helping someone, do it without insisting that a family go over their pain in minute detail! Also the product placement is too much. Yes i know, there's no such thing as kindness in the corporate world without product placement but why not put it in the credits? Or on the website?

2. The girls of the playboy mansion: Everytime i watch this show i feel like all the work feminism has achieved is being flushed down a toilet. I mean really, blonde, empty headed young girls with this old old man who is always in a DRESSING GOWN! 
3. The hills: UGH!UGH! i can't watch this show without getting pissed off. 


So there are some of my most hated shows on television. They suck! and i think we should be given more quality shows. To be honest with you this entire "reality television" nonesense should DISAPPEAR! What happened to QUALITY TELEVISION?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love this post.

I am able to watch and enjoy extremely mindless television, including Pretty Wild, which I consider the absolute worst of the worst (so far).  If I got heated about it, I would be pissed all of the time, as it is but one symptom in a very strange period of the modern age.  We're in hyper speed on all fronts.  

But shows I hate for less meaningful reasons:

- Judge shows, such as Divorce Court.  Both visual and audio are like nails on a chalkboard.  Reminds me of boring days, sick from school, when all there was to watch was this, soaps or reruns of Petticoat Junction.  Same with talk shows.  They should have disappeared with the Pontiac Firebird.

- Battlestar Galactica.  Due to their coining and overuse of the imaginary word, "frack."  No other reason, really.

- Virtually every current television sitcom with a live audience or canned laughter.  Another relic we should have left in the early 90s.


----------



## peachsuns (May 11, 2010)

Well, I don't hate it, but I don't choose to watch Entertainment Tonight and Extra kind of program. 
They say anything so sensational.


----------



## xFlossy (May 12, 2010)

Ok, well as you know, I live in Australia and have been replaying some old shows.

I always hated Seinfeld, I never understood it and never found it funny.
2 and a half Men, I hate that show, my Mum loves it though.
Lost
Masterchef... ugh!
Friends was crap

Thats all I can think of now.

I LOVE House! I think he's hilarious!
I love Home and Away (very corny aussie soap)
I also love Criminal Minds and Bones.


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

I hate Seinfeld, I just don't get it. 

Hate reality shows. The Hills, The City, The Cr*p whatever they're showing on MTV.

I like Discovery and History channels *lol*


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 12, 2010)

i agree with the OP on extreme makeover home edition the host irritates me soooo much!! also anything to do with the apprentice (NZ has just had its own series of it finish - terrible!), along with two and a half me (urgh charlie sheen)


----------



## Soundclash (May 12, 2010)

I know many people love it but I can not stand Seinfeld.


----------



## Cupid (May 12, 2010)

Hmm shows that drive me nuts...

-Pretty Wild: Honestly I still have no clue who any of those girls are. This show is just a weak copy of Keeping up with the Kardashians. I have only seen two episodes and seriously those girls are the biggest idiot brats they need a good smack to knock them back down to reality. 
-The Real World: I just think it's time to retire this show. I feel like they have had seasons everywhere and it's always kind of the same thing. There are only a handful of memorable seasons, the last five have been pretty boring. 
-CSI, Law & Order, NCIS...ugh my roommates are obsessed with NCIS and I have no clue why. 
-Friends. Just a stupid, stupid, stupid waste of TV time.
-Seinfield & Frasier...bleh. 
-The Hills. It's just so fake and pointless.
-Desperate Housewives: I use to love Desperate Housewives but it went down hill once producers and writers decided to 'fast forward' 5 years. 

Shows that I will do back flips for
-True Blood! Not gonna lie I didn't really get into it until about the second or third episode...but now I'm an addict!
-Any sort of animal planet show
-Real Housewives of Atlanta, Orange County, etc.
-True Life. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE true life
-Intervention. Even though it's terribly sad it also frames just how powerful an addiction can be.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 13, 2010)

My kids are slowly making me depise just about every show on the Disney Channel. The attitudes of the kids and the "let's show how stupid adults are in learning how to text" grates my nerves. MTV's Sweet Sixteen pisses me off big-time
As far as regular tv, I am another un-fan of Seinfeld. It was boring to me.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

i'll admit i love stupid mindless shows about spoiled rich kids, lol
i have no idea why i guess because it's so stupid that it is somewhat funny to me.. i have no idea why they act like they are reality shows.. i remember being really into laguna beach and for months i had no idea it was supposed to be real lmao.
i do not like competition reality shows at all.. like biggest loser, etc. i am not a fan of game shows though i think that fad ended anyway.
i tend to watch older shows on re runs, they were made better than.. (golden girls is a guilty pleasure of mine, so is miami vice, it is so stupid it makes me laugh)


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 14, 2010)

I watch more TV than anyone I know (and I'll watch nearly everything!) but the only shows I can't stand are:

Scrubs, Two and a Half Men, Glee & True Blood.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 15, 2010)

^^^I forgot about Scrubs!  That show is terrible.  I can't understand why it has been on for so long.  My brother-in-law actually had a walk-on part in it where he played a Dr.  I watched it long enough to see him so I could say that I saw it and that is all I could stand.

I also need to add The Simpsons, King of the Hill, American Dad and all the other stupid cartoons that I can't think of the names right now.  Pure crap!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 15, 2010)

American Dad (^ Above post reminded me this show even existed), Desperate Housewives, The Bachelor/ette, The Price is Right (I think I'm seriously alone on this), Supernatural, Two and a Half Men!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

i'm not a fan of reality tv... seriously people! you'd be famous if you were talente... but most of reality tv are not.

i'm also not a fan of scrubs, alot of new shows on the disney channel like good luck charlie and sonny with a chance.

oh and there is one show in the uk called loose women which i hate!


----------



## obscuria (May 20, 2010)

Most reality shows aren't really appealing to me.

But I absolutely hate Gossip Girl. My other friends and boyfriend (hah!) are into it, but I think it is god awful from the plot to the acting to the creepy French Stewart squint the Chuck Bass character has.


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

Flash Forward and Lost.. I really can't even stay in the room when they are on


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 4, 2010)

My most hated show will have to be Special Victims Unit (SVU)

I hate soaps such as Eastenders and Coronations Street

I also hate most reality shows (Big Brother!!!). I do like Amazing Race (just find this cool). ANTM and Project RunwayI watch for the creative parts, could live without all the drama.


----------

